# Huge notatus pic !



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Question : is this a real fish, or could the photo have been doctored somehow. it is supposedly a 19 inch notatus taken from a river in 1964 in n.brazil and I do say supposedly........book was "the guide to owning piranhas" by manolito pinkguni.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a Manueli.

~Dj


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree Manueli.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Looks like a Manueli.
> 
> ~Dj










That is not a cariba, it is a S. Manueli.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I want frank or someone to see this too, I would like to know if there is any proof of the photo actually being real. if it is, I would certainly like one of those huge suckers swimming around in my tank.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It is S. manueli, he has already touched on this in this thread, scroll to the bottom.

Btw as I told you before S. notatus is acutally P. cariba.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn thats a nice looking fish


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea I have that book too. It is pretty recent but the names are wrong. The even call Red-Bellies "Serrasalmus Nattereri"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that looks like some good eating who has the tartar sauce


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, there are a s----- of errors in that book...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Deffinately a Manuelli, but a nice one


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Jonas said:


> Yeah, there are a s----- of errors in that book...


 Jonas, have you looked for the Schleser book? That one is the best of the bunch to date, you can probably find it on amazon.com for $10 or less.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Jonas Posted on May 14 2003, 07:24 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I want frank or someone to see this too, I would like to know if there is any proof of the photo actually being real. if it is, I would certainly like one of those huge suckers swimming around in my tank.


That fish, according to John R. Quinn who saw the fish hanging up in Axelrod's office and related it to me is real. It is indeed S. manueli.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pix.. I would expect a fish like that to become that huge esecially being caught in their own area/habitat


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on May 14 2003, 08:25 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nice pix.. I would expect a fish like that to become that huge esecially being caught in their own area/habitat


Which is why Axelrod had it stuffed and mounted, hanging in his office. To bad the id caption was wrong when several books published the photo and the sci name as S. nattereri and S. humeralis.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice huge....







iu axlrod still alive?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on May 14 2003, 08:48 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> very nice huge.... iu axlrod still alive?










Last time (2 years ago) he was. Don't know about today because I don't go to Aquarium Society meetings anymore.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It´s S. Manueli (see the red face-gill plate and the black humeral spot)

BTW...there is not P. notatus...it´s P. Cariba...those damn wrong books!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As you may see at OPEFE´s about 90% of Manolito Pinkguni piranha pics are wrong named!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

that is wicked


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Note that the caption says BRAZIL,,,,,,,, not too many cariba in Brazil.

and Herbie Axelrod is still alive and kicking...........


----------

